# Has anyone heard of a Winner z660



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of a Winner z660? I just bought one it is a 1983 with a 1986 90 hp Yamaha. The motor has 37 hours on it. I bought it from a friend that bought it new. It came with a 40 hp Yamaha and he said it was a dog. He bought new in 1986 the 90 hp. He then moved down here from Tennessee. he fished the pits and he never used the motor any more. He just used the trolling motor. It has had like five tm's on it.. It now has a 55 pound thrust Minkoda on it. It has a brand new aluminum float on trailer made by Quickload. The thing starts right up. I will take it for a ride next weekend to see how it does. 
The boat and motor look like new. He has keep up on the service like water pumps and lower unit oil. He would start it up and let it run for ten minutes or so. 
I paid 1,700 for it. I think I got a good deal.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Length:  16'
Hull Material:  Fiberglass
Beam:  6' 6"
Hull Weight:  810 lbs
Maximum HP: 115

Production ended in 1989


With a hull weight of 810 lbs, a minimum of 70 hp would be needed.
Otherwise you wouldn't be able to get out of your own way.


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I took it out all weekend and it runs good. Everyone at my marina said I stole it. The trailer is worth all most that much.


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

In the water


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Great looking boat. One of my coworkers has a Winner. It is well built and rock solid!


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

The floors and transom are strong as a rock.. The clear coat is good too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not my style of boat, but it looks very well kept!
Looks like you got yourself a nice boat!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That thing's in outstanding condition for its age. It looks showroom from the pics.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

congrats - jongo' -'tide


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The boat looks like....well, like a winner! 
Nice looking rig, congrats!


----------

